# Sweetbriar Bass



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I used to have a great time at Sweetbriar through the winding backwater areas for bass. I am considering going there soon and I was wondering if anyone has fished for bass there recently, I think that it is still capable of being a decent fishing lake and I'm not going to give up quite yet. I usually use topwater mice and it does the trick. Let me know if you have been there recently..any reports on bass near bismarck would be great..thanks


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You talk as if Sweetbriar has tailed off in recent years for bass fishing. Has it, or have you just not fished it and don't know?

Is sweetbriar the one near I-94 that is really low?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Sweeybriar is the one by I-94 that is really low,but I drove by there yesterday and it has risen quite a bit.Still could use a couple a feet though.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Everyone talks as if it is just a big mud puddle and the truth probably is, or at least in my opinion..it is going downhill. It's getting a little too mucky but I remember being able to catch some good bass there so my hopes are up.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't let the water clarity stop you!
When I fish in georga, Murky water is the best!
The more murky the water the shallower the bass will be
Grubs,worms,tubes--Use colors like Chartuse,white,pink, Bright colors! or even black, you can even add a rattle
Spinnerbaits- Colorado blades(slows down the lure & more vibration
Cranks- Loud rattles - Fire Tiger

Give this a try- If they can't see the lure well they will hit hard then ask questions later, They don't spend much time looking at the bait, they react quickly.

Clear water- Plants can grow deeper = more oxygen in deep water = fish go deeper = natural color baits

Murky water- plants can't grow deeper = less oxygen in deep water = fish go shallow = bright color,loud baits

From my experience fishing murky waters of georga and florida to crystal clear california lakes its much easier to get em in murky water!

note: really muddy water from boat turbulance - kinda orange is not good water to fish! If the water is turning murky due to natural causes - go for it


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I caught a few bass in there on Friday before the wind picked up,3 to be exact.All three were very healthy looking.I wouldn't say the water is murky,just normal summertime algae growth.There are a lot of weeds and of course that is where the fish are, you just have to go in there and get um out.I'll hit it again sometime when the winds are a little calmer.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Word has it that they are wishing for good snow fall to refill the lake, that is if repairs to the dam holds.


----------

